# help with retrofits



## twopointfast (Jan 20, 2010)

So im just finishing up a set of retrofits and i plugged them in for a test run before putting the lenses back on and i noticed that the turn signals are crazy fast as if a bulb is out. All the bulbs work, and i can't seem to figure out why the turn signals are going nuts. The setup is a set of bi-xenon projectors with Lexus ballasts/bulbs in a set of MKIV Jetta Depo headlights. I think i need to add a resistor, but i'm unsure where in the circuit and how much resistance is needed.. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you change out the turn signal bulbs or switch around some wiring?


----------



## twopointfast (Jan 20, 2010)

i didnt swap around anything. although i did just plug in the retrofits for a test and now the passenger headlight doesnt work. Fuse blew, so i replaced it, but the light still wont turn on.. high beams and blinkers both work, but the low beam wont turn on at all. not even for DRL's


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

You have a wiring problem.. Send me a picture or a wiring schematic I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

this is prolly a stupid question. but, ive been thinkin hard about retrofittin headlights cause i dont feel like spendin 500 on hid housed ones. but can you pretty much use any housing and blast from any car? i have two donor hid housed headlights from a dodge charger. could i make them work? this will be goin on a mk4 btw thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

you can use the ballast and projector of any vehicle however some are larger than others, some are bixenon some are single xenon meaning that if your car uses one bulb for hi and low beam then you will need bixenon projectors to retain your highbeam. Some cars have little space to work with as such some larger projectors will not fit in your housings or will extend too far backwards.

Easiest projector to retrofit with is the morimoto mini h1 bixenon projector. It is small, lightweight, uses aftermarket hid kits (as low as $30 at ddmtuning) and comes wtih 2.5" clear lens for nice crisp cutoff. I reccomend using it if you are an inexperienced retrofitter. It can even be mounted in the headlights bulb socket and locked into place with a nut and washer thanks to its threaded collar for cut free installation


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

kt883 said:


> you can use the ballast and projector of any vehicle however some are larger than others, some are bixenon some are single xenon meaning that if your car uses one bulb for hi and low beam then you will need bixenon projectors to retain your highbeam. Some cars have little space to work with as such some larger projectors will not fit in your housings or will extend too far backwards.
> 
> Easiest projector to retrofit with is the morimoto mini h1 bixenon projector. It is small, lightweight, uses aftermarket hid kits (as low as $30 at ddmtuning) and comes wtih 2.5" clear lens for nice crisp cutoff. I reccomend using it if you are an inexperienced retrofitter. It can even be mounted in the headlights bulb socket and locked into place with a nut and washer thanks to its threaded collar for cut free installation





wow man thanks alot! im goin to do some rescearch to see where i can get those i really really would like to retrofitt my lights!


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

theretrofitsource.com

Your in luck! They offer free ground shipping if your a member of HIDplanet.com - sign up if your not it very informative and you will get even the most obscure lighting question answered quicker than vortex.

You will also need a bixenon harness which can also be found on ebay. Find a set of headlights for cheap on the tex classifieds to work on bc you dont want to cut up your only set


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

kt883 said:


> theretrofitsource.com
> 
> Your in luck! They offer free ground shipping if your a member of HIDplanet.com - sign up if your not it very informative and you will get even the most obscure lighting question answered quicker than vortex.
> 
> You will also need a bixenon harness which can also be found on ebay. Find a set of headlights for cheap on the tex classifieds to work on bc you dont want to cut up your only set


wow thanks man you guys really know your stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

If you check out my for sale thread - Ive got lots of headlight parts available including spare reflectors so that you can work on em and when your done throw em in your current headlights.


Heres some pics for inspiration



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fflis (Jul 19, 2010)

kt883 said:


> If you check out my for sale thread - Ive got lots of headlight parts available including spare reflectors so that you can work on em and when your done throw em in your current headlights.
> 
> 
> Heres some pics for inspiration
> ...


 are these the morimoto mini h1 projectors mentioned above? This kit doesnt seem to come with the round metal piece around the front of the projector...? http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=221


----------

